

Ask HN: What open source license is appropriate for my project? - MojoJolo

Hi guys, I&#x27;m thinking of open sourcing my project TextTeaser (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.textteaser.com&#x2F;). What open source license is appropriate for it?<p>TextTeaser is an automatic summarization application and API. The algorithm used to summarize articles was formulated by me for my MS degree. It actually performs good enough. With open sourcing TextTeaser, I&#x27;ll also release the research paper containing the algorithms implemented in it.
======
neur0mancer
It depends on what you want for your project:

GPL 2-3: If you want to create a comunity around your code. AGPL: Same as GPL
but it can't be used remotely without releasing the source code. BSD: If you
want to be flexible enought to let companies to use your code without
releasing back the source.

Of course, these are simplifed explanations.

~~~
MojoJolo
Thanks. Really not well versed with those licenses. Right now, I'm leaning to
choose MIT. What do you think of it?

~~~
neur0mancer
MIT/BSD is a "safe" choice.

If you see that companies are using your work and not contributing back, you
can shift your contributions to GPL in the future.

------
nadaviv
I'm glad to see you're open-sourcing it. I saw your submission some time back
and was quite interested in peeking in the source. Thanks!

